# UK TO USA!! What visa can I use!!??



## Underscore166 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I've been looking for visas so I can move over to the States but everything seems to be really difficult or I don't meet requirements.

I am engaged to an American citizen and would like to move over there with her but don't know how! I will become a certified electrician hopefully by early next year (2011) and I want to move to Maryland!

What visas could I go for and how can I remain an electrician so my time in the UK was not wasted?

I would like to eventually go to school and become a cop in the States and would need a full time job upon arrival.

Any help would be appreciated!!

Thanks =)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Visa
Read through the stickies and use the search function. Marriage to US citizen. Yes that is your only chance.

Electrician
There is also quite a bit of information in older posts. Basically you will have to get licensed in the Staate of MD.
Maryland
Maryland Licensing: Contractor, engineer, architect, surveyor, landscape architect registration, license guide

Full time job
You will have to do what a lot of other folks do - apply for jobs; beat the sidewalk after you have your Green Card in hand.

Cop
Some smaller municipalities hire Green Card holders.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Underscore166 said:


> What visas could I go for


Probably K1 or CR1 depending on how you do it. These visas take a long time to process, generally 6 to 10 months, so start your planning early.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/New Stru.../Resources-3rd level/How Do I Guides/A2en.pdf


----------



## guacamole (Apr 25, 2010)

If you are engaged you can opt for a fiancee visa and then get married there, I think its the easiest way


----------

